# TechpowerUp's Winter 2018! WCG Challenge (2/23 thru 3/1/2018)- crunch/fold with TPU and WIN!!!



## Norton (Feb 23, 2018)

*Challenge is ON! - time to get your cruncher's to crunching! *

*TPU's Winter 2018 WCG Challenge! (2/23-3/1/2017)*
*note starts 2/23 at 0:00 UT (2/22 at 7pm eastern time)*







*Join us to crunch/fold and even get a chance to win some cool stuff!!!*


*Welcome to the TPU's Winter 2018 WCG Challenge!*
It's Winter and it's cold... a great time to warm things up for a good cause and turn on some digital heat by crunching on our rigs in a new challenge!

*Link to the official Challenge results:
TPU's Winter 2018 WCG Challenge! (2/23-3/1/2017)**
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8891

  We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support of the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home to help the research effort on cancer and other diseases.


*The plan:*

Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in. 



   Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some nice prizes*
* some restrictions apply- see prize post below







*How to join:*
* note- This Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing some of the prizes offered with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7850/GeForce 660Ti or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 

*For crunching....*
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*For folding....*
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

*Some of our past Challenge threads:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerups-spring-2017-wcg-challenge-3-22-thru-3-30-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/


*Many more here too:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
*Challenges link at WCG:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

*prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!*

*CHALLENGE RESULTS (UPDATED DAILY):*
-
-
-


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2018)

*TPU's Winter 2018 WCG Challenge- Prize Pool*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 

_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

**Grand Prize(s)- Win a Cruncher Combo *(2 available)
*#1- X79 hex core Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton and @the54thvoid
*- Asus P9X79 Pro *mobo/*i7-3930k *cpu
 - *Corsair LPX 2x4GB DDR3 *ram kit donated by @T-Bob
 - *Deepcool Lucifer cooler*

*#2- 990FX Cruncher Combo *donated by @T-Bob
*     - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 *mobo/*FX-4350 *cpu
     - *2x4GB set of DDR3 ram *donated by @4x4n 
     - *CM Hyper212 LED* cooler donated by @Norton
** USA members only due to shipping constraints*

*Hardware Prizes (*US only unless specified*)
- Corsair CX600M *power supply donated by @XZero450 

*- Rosewill Challenger *ATX PC case donated by @Sasqui 

*More Prizes (available worldwide):
- 2x $50 paypal gifts donated by @xvi *

*- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton*


*Additional donations are welcome*


*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Be an active member of the TPU crunching and/or folding Team prior to 2/10/2018
- Participate* for the duration of the WCG Winter 2018 Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5000 BOINC points during the challenge
* Daily ppd participation is expected- late comers can be added on a case by case basis
*Special Requirements for the Cruncher Combo's*
-- Winner will need to state that they will crunch for TPU for a minimum of 6 months with the combo



*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 23, 2018)

LETS DO THIS.  CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH


----------



## The Data Master (Feb 23, 2018)

Have about 40 cores crunching


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm out of work on medical leave but I VPN'ed in just to open and start BOINC on my work machine to temporarily add it to my farm! LETS DO IT


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2018)

I have all of my available rigs up and running- the 3930k is running on the _TPU_remembers_Kreij _account and the FX-8350 is running for _Liquid Cool_

Waiting on the 1600X cpu for another Ryzen build- should have it running over the weekend


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 23, 2018)

Good luck folks......

Thanks to all the donors & crunchers for your EXTREMELY generous offerings, and dedicated contribution to the effort....and to Norton for his work putting it together, and leading the team


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 23, 2018)

Strange Numbers in the stats this morning? Must be an error!! Or everyone has a few sleepers!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 23, 2018)

Oki - I´ll throw 16 cores more in the pool until this challenge ends - Lets get some heat in our livingrooms ;-)


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 23, 2018)

Still having some power issues st my new place. will try to get the system working as log as possible.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2018)

All my available systems crunching away!


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 23, 2018)

All systems reporting, challenge accepted!


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2018)

Can you crunch on a phone? I have a S8


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 23, 2018)

Bow said:


> Can you crunch on a phone? I have a S8



You sure can on Android. See below:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Android_FAQ


----------



## SMTB1963 (Feb 24, 2018)

Greetings and salutations from your fellow crunchers at XtremeSystems!  While anxiously awaiting today's stats update, I thought I would stop by and wish y'all well...

Good luck and CRUNCH ON!


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2018)

*Day 1 Results!*






Holding a close 2nd place behind XS- turn em up folks... we can catch them!


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2018)

If only I had a few more cores to put to use!!  I need my 1.21 jiggawatts!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 24, 2018)

3 PCs at work, 1 at home, and my phone going


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2018)

Right now 3 computer's, 6c/12 threads, and my phone, 2c/ threads.
I could not find the time to get the i7 in the OptiPlex and the A-10 is still not finished!
One of these days I will get them running!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2018)

Got the 1600X for my build last night and just found my box of spare HDD's so I should be adding 6c/12t sometime tonight


----------



## Zachary85 (Feb 24, 2018)

I have everything that will crunch running, even 5 old core2 laptops that I recently acquired


----------



## Bow (Feb 24, 2018)

Can you crunch on a Xbox or play station??


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 24, 2018)

Bow said:


> Can you crunch on a Xbox or play station??



https://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=8594


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2018)

@Norton Speaking of spare HDD's...I have some old flat cable, ISDN drives around but, no spares of SATA drives. I need to join the Present! My farm of old tech is mostly dead, or too cost prohibitive. One of these days, I am going to hit up my buddy for a ride to PC's for People, and dump three boxes on them. Sadly, The MaDcRuNcHer, in all her blue fan-ed glory, will be one of them. The two i3's I salvaged from work? I can run them both for less than that Athlon 64x2!! Far less, and 6 more threads and at 3GHz.

So, yea, I am liking these HP Slim's. 19.5 Watt, 3GHz 4 threads each. I may just search around for more of them! Cheap and fast! 2 more would be 16 threads for under a 100 watts!

Sorry, I was just thinking out loud, via my keyboard. Fortunately, I seemed to have figured something out! LOL

 I found an E-bay listing for an 8200 ultra slim, from a seller here in MN! Good Price w/HDD and power cord!! I was suprised at how many were out there w/out even a HDD caddy! Just checked the bank balance, pulling the plug on it. Might not get it before the Challenge ends but, since it is almost local, I may get it sooner!! That will make 3 i3 2120's 6c/12t for a combined 60watts! @3.3 GHz.
Power to Power, core to core, I have the equivalent to the 1600 @Norton is putting together. Except my 3 boxes will be a total cost of $114! Of course, 2 were free but, buying all three would be $342. If this seller has any left, next paycheck...I may add another!!


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice first day numbers! I'll fire up the 6c if I can keep it cool.


Arjai said:


> I was suprised at how many were out there w/out even a HDD caddy!


I think the companies decommissioning them pull the drives in the fastest way possible and trash them. Data security is more important to them than recovering the cost from the old equipment.


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 25, 2018)

Kinda unrelated, but guess which month on this chart I got my WCG farm back up to full swing 






This challenge will bump that even higher lol


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2018)

What do you run in your farm @Boatvan ??


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 25, 2018)

phill said:


> What do you run in your farm @Boatvan ??


The main culprits are probably my two Dell PowerEdge r610 servers with older Xeons. They crunch 24/7 at 95-100%. I can't imagine how much of that is lost with heat. But my basement is nice and toasty in the winter! Right now I also have and additional two i7-3770's crunching for the challenge here at home. I'm too tired to do the math, but I list all of my crunchers in my system specs if you wanna see specifics.


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2018)

Dual CPU's in each of them?   We have a few R610's at work and a fair few R710's..  They are definitely not the most efficient servers but for the price of the hardware now, they are dirt cheap   I've one R710 at the moment with just one CPU in, I'm hoping when work has another clear out, I'll be able to grab whatever I can to make up a few powerful servers which would be rather awesome for the WCG, not so much for my electric bill so I'll have to be a bit careful in what I have turned on lol  

I've only got 16 cores (about 32 threads) crunching away at the moment, I sadly don't have the cash to be putting systems together at the moment but I'm hoping to be able to grab a PSU or two if I can along with some more Xeon's to get a few more crunchers working away   With or without hoping to get the extra server bits from work, it'll be a hopefully good increase in crunching power


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> no spares of SATA drives



what size do you need?


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2018)

*Day 2 Results!*






Still holding a close 2nd place behind XS- turn em up folks... we can catch them!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2018)

I wish I had some more cores to throw at it


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2018)

@jboydgolfer I need 2 drives. One for the OptiPlex and a big one for the a-10, that I am going to use as a cruncher and an HTPC and possibly, eventually, RAID some more drives and use it to store stuff.

The OptiPlex is just a cruncher, so I just need enough for Linux and BOINC. The A-10  is gonna be a double duty and will need something in the 1TB range.

The A-10 is probably the longer term build, needs more hours of labor, fresh build, new case etc.
The OptiPlex may need memory but, may not. Dell error codes are not really decipherable so, the HDD is my starting point, since it no longer boots up. I need a grounding strap, I think I killed it when I was switching CPU's.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I just need enough for Linux and BOINC.


There's some really good deals on Amazon and Newegg on older refurb drives- some under $10 shipped iirc

If I had any left in the parts box I would send them out to you but just used up my last one... an 80GB 2.5" drive


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 25, 2018)

i PM'd him


Norton said:


> really good deals





Norton said:


> some under $10 shipped iirc


this would be a good idea if shipping is included @Arjai


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2018)

Not a fan of re-furbished drives. What were they re-furbished from? Why? 

I don't like to crap shoot w, HDD's


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Not a fan of re-furbished drives. What were they re-furbished from? Why?
> 
> I don't like to crap shoot w, HDD's


Every RMA'ed drive I've gotten back from WD has been "refurbished," but it's worth noting that I've never lost a WD replacement drive but OEM and retail drives are another story. It's also worth noting that the majority of drive failures that I've had (personally,) occurred within the first day or week of use.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 26, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Not a fan of re-furbished drives. What were they re-furbished from? Why?
> 
> I don't like to crap shoot w, HDD's



I stopped at Goodwill near here last week,  they sell used HDDs with a 7/15 day guarantee,  picked up a Toshiba 320gb 2.5" drive for $10, dated 2013 checked it out at home, had less than 100 hrs on it!  That particular store had a bunch of other drives, all from $5-$10.  Was going to use it in a 4790k WCG build but still can't revive the MB.  :/  still, over the weekend had 40 threads going


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2018)

*Day 3 Results!*






Still holding a close 2nd place behind XS. They opened up their lead a bit more but it looks like we're ready to make our dash for the finish line! 

*KEEP ON CRUNCHING!!!*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 26, 2018)

I wish I had more cores to throw @ the cause ,but sadly I don't.

 I even had my Samsung galaxy tab4, crunching  on all four cores for the last few days


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2018)

tpu WCG just rocks


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2018)

*Prize post is up! *

See link:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...nch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.241785/post-3802996


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow! Some really amazing goodies. From some extremely generous community members.


----------



## Antykain (Feb 27, 2018)

Some outstanding goodies in the prize goodie bag again!   Good luck to all and Crunch on!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 27, 2018)

Highest daily total I've ever had, ~24K

The two Ubuntu PC's at work keep getting forced to re-authenticate the wireless network password ever few days.  Never did that before and I don't know if IT changed some wireless network policy?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 27, 2018)

i reached 30k yesterday , one of my higher scores for my 4790...a good day for all


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 27, 2018)

Quick! someone donate to me a threadripper build! 



jboydgolfer said:


> i reached 30k yesterday , one of my higher scores for my 4790...a good day for all


My 6/6 is pulling half that


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i reached 30k yesterday , one of my higher scores for my 4790...a good day for all



30K on just one 4790 CPU?  What magic do you possess???


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> 30K on just one 4790 CPU?  What magic do you possess???


That's probably 30k in WCG points...


*Day 4 Results!*

*



*



Still hanging close to XS at a solid 2nd place but don't stop now! 

*KEEP ON CRUNCHING!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2018)

Little late to this party but great work team!  keep it up! 

I'm only going on 1 rig for now due to some issues on my main rig, so I feel a little lame


----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2018)

phill said:


> I wish I had some more cores to throw at it


same here


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> That's probably 30k in WCG points...



i had assumed that was the number in question. so people are scoring 200,000 PPd!
Here i am pissing on a forest fire....


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2018)

*Day 5 Results!*









Still hanging close to XS at a solid 2nd place but don't stop now! 

*KEEP ON CRUNCHING!!!*


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> Still hanging close to XS at a solid 2nd place but don't stop now!



The gap widened just a hair from yesterday.  So small that it seems like TPU'ers are throwing more cores at it.  I have to get home and fire up my laptop, every FLOP counts   Made me think of this...


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> The gap widened just a hair from yesterday. So small that it seems like TPU'ers are throwing more cores at it. I have to get home and fire up my laptop, every FLOP counts


I'm up to 98 cores/140 threads (14 cores/20 threads of those running for other team members atm) 

Was hoping to get up to an even 100 cores, which I have if I count the 2 cores running for *DorothyDot* atm (I take care of the maintenance on that one so it _kinda_ counts)


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> I'm up to 98 cores/140 threads (14 cores/20 threads of those running for other team members atm)
> 
> Was hoping to get up to an even 100 cores, which I have if I count the 2 cores running for *DorothyDot* atm (I take care of the maintenance on that one so it _kinda_ counts)



Awesome!!!  I might have had a measily 8 threads more if I could have flashed the BIOS on a MB... but that may get resolved next week.  Got 20c/40t going with my laptop

Speaking of laptop... 100% happiness here... and the sound of fans blowing.


----------



## infrared (Feb 28, 2018)

I've got 28c/52t threads running atm, both ryzen's clocked as high as I dare for the challenge 

1800x wc'd on crosshair vi hero @ 4.1ghz 1.425v
1800x hyper 212 evo on Asus B350 plus @ 3.9ghz 1.36v (vrm's were toasty so had to rig up another fan)
6700k wc'd @ 4.6ghz as always
then 2x i3's and an old amd apu.
Oh, and my sony xperia Z5


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2018)

I currently have 52c/100t running for this challenge. 

Soon though, I'll have another 16c/32t to add to my crunching farm..........


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2018)

*Less than 24 hours to go!*

*Challenge ends tomorrow, March 1st, at midnight (7pm Eastern US)- keep the hammer down and let's go for strong finish!!! *


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 1, 2018)

32c/64t  going for me. Would really like to upgrade from my X99  but the prices of everything have gotten  so out of hand its hard to justify.


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 1, 2018)

@infrared I've got 28c/52t threads running atm, both ryzen's clocked as high as I dare for the challenge 

'OOOO' Now thats where I'm going wrong, 

All at stock here, dropped the one's i can over clock, and reduced power draw by up to 25% also switched off at the pcie lane 1 of 2 Kingpin EVGA 780ti's, that machine when gaming pull's around 800watts alone  at present 300watts. 4930K 

Pulled the disc's from Nas Box Hp-Gen 8 and slipped in Linux Hd on E3-1265L

6700K wc'd Daily,

1700X wc'd Dedicated Cruncher, 3770k Air Dedicated Cruncher and a E5-2620 v2 Dedicated Cruncher

Giving 32 cores 64 threads to the Team challenge total power, slightly north of 1 kWh.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2018)

Apologises for today guys, my solar not giving me much help considering the snow but I'll get the misses to put the server and desktop on when she wakes up as I had to go to work lol  That'll be about 20 threads or so chugging along again


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2018)

*Day 6 Results!*








Still hanging close to XS at a solid 2nd place but don't stop now! 

*2 HRS TO GO- KEEP ON CRUNCHING!!!*


----------



## Bow (Mar 1, 2018)

I am leaving my job for a new one and had to uninstall wcg  from a couple work systems, but I did leave it running on a pc in a seldom used back office.  Could be months before anyone uninstalls it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2018)

Challenge is done- final results are pending but we've hit a solid 2nd place behind XS 

*Great job Team and congrats to XtremeSystems on a job well done!!! *






*Next Up....*

*The challenge prize giveaway- watch for it tomorrow night! *


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 2, 2018)

Good job team! 2nd is nothing to sneeze at, especially since xtreme team members outnumber us approximately 3.5 to 1...


----------



## SMTB1963 (Mar 2, 2018)

Well done, TPU Team! 



> Good job team! 2nd is nothing to sneeze at, especially since xtreme team members outnumber us approximately 3.5 to 1



Very true...much respect to you from XtremeSystems.  You guys pack a helluva punch.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2018)

SMTB1963 said:


> Well done, TPU Team!
> 
> 
> 
> Very true...much respect to you from XtremeSystems.  You guys pack a helluva punch.




Thanks man!!!!!! you guys rocked!!!!!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2018)

I think my VM Linux crashed or stopped working over night, but think it was 4am ish UK time..  Hopefully I pushed as much as I could have till then...   Great work everyone!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2018)

*Final Results!*






*Had a long day at work today and no energy left  so I'll be setting up the prize giveaway for tomorrow night....*


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2018)

Norton said:


> **Grand Prize(s)- Win a Cruncher Combo *(2 available)
> *#1- X79 hex core Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton and @the54thvoid
> *- Asus P9X79 Pro *mobo/*i7-3930k *cpu
> - *Corsair LPX 2x4GB DDR3 *ram kit donated by @T-Bob
> - *Deepcool Lucifer cooler*


still in my dreams!


----------



## stevorob (Mar 3, 2018)

peche said:


> still in my dreams!



That is indeed quite a nice prize!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 3, 2018)

peche said:


> still in my dreams!


im a simple man, i just want to enter for the PSU that is up for grabs so i can get the other FX 8320 up and running


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2018)

Gift cards look good  my new 8600k needs a new pair a shoes

Good luck to all. As im sure there are those more in need than me.


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2018)

stevorob said:


> That is indeed quite a nice prize!


thats exactly what my little farm needs! a muscle power!



AlienIsGOD said:


> im a simple man, i just want to enter for the PSU that is up for grabs so i can get the other FX 8320 up and running


its a matter of perspective i guess , just never put a stop to your dreams!


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2018)

*Prize drawing underway*- winners to be announced shortly!


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry buddy, its all mine this time...


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2018)

*And the winners are....*

*2x $50 paypal gifts *donated by @xvi
*@AlienIsGOD @XZero450 *

*2x $25 paypal gifts *donated by @Norton
*@Aquinus @blindfitter *

*Corsair CX600M power supply *donated by @XZero450 
*@CrAsHnBuRnXp *

*Rosewill Challenger ATX PC case *donated by @Sasqui
*@Boatvan *

*AND.......*

*Grand Prize #1- X79 hex core Cruncher Combo *donated by @Norton, @the54thvoid, and @T-Bob 
*@stevorob *

*Grand Prize #2- 990FX Cruncher Combo *donated by @T-Bob, @4x4n, and @Norton 
*@Basard *

*Congrats to the winners!   and thanks again to ALL for their continued contributions to the Team!!! 
*


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats guys!!!..


----------



## stevorob (Mar 4, 2018)

Norton said:


> *Grand Prize #1- X79 hex core Cruncher Combo *donated by @Norton, @the54thvoid, and @T-Bob
> *@stevorob
> Congrats to the winners!   and thanks again to ALL for their continued contributions to the Team!!! *



uhhhh wut?  

Should edit in, that's amazing!  Big awesome thanks to @Norton and everyone that donates.


----------



## The Data Master (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats Guys! That was a close one. 5m behind.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 4, 2018)

oh snap i won something!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Antykain (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm a winner
thanks Guys, enjoyed the challenge, learn't a little more, Will be putting it to use shortly.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2018)

Woot, I won something  will put that towards a psu from the egg or something 
Congrats to the other winners as well and a big thank you to all team members who participated during the challenge


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners   I hope we get some pics of the crunchers up and running soon!!


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow, I won something! Thanks to everyone for a great challenge! The new case will either replace my current daily driver's case or maybe start a whole new build...


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2018)

PM's sent for all of the prizes I have some involvement in. 

If any donators or winners need a hand in coordinating their prizes please PM me and let me know- I'll be more than happy to help


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 4, 2018)

Some very generous donors and some lucky people, congrats!!!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners and big thank you's to all who contributed.


----------



## Basard (Mar 4, 2018)

Awesome news!  Thanks everybody for the contributions.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2018)

Who is going to be contacting me for the PayPal prize if u don't mind my asking


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2018)

Here ya go 







*sorry i couldnt resist*.... ,* im sure he's swamped  with PM's, id guess within a couple days you'd have it.*

*congrats BTW*.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally not worried about when, was just curious is all


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Totally not worried about when, was just curious is all



I get ya, im sure he'll pm you asap.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Totally not worried about when, was just curious is all


Working on it- expect a PM within the next couple of days


----------



## xvi (Mar 4, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Who





jboydgolfer said:


> id _guess _within a couple days





Norton said:


> within the next couple of days


Me and maybe sooner than a couple days. 

PMs are out!

Edit: All prizes have been delivered! I'd really like to thank everyone who has joined in for the challenge and everyone who continues to crunch! 
Edit 2: Special thanks to Norton for organizing yet another awesome challenge and all prize donors too!


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats all winners! special thanks to all people involved here making this challenge possible!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2018)

Great work crunching everyone, you all did an awesome job!  before next challenge I hope to be in a better sort to be able to contribute more. 

Congrats to those winners of sweet prizes, and a huge THANKS to all that donated. 

Another Thanks! to @Norton on another job well done.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 11, 2018)

I noticed there wasn't any games to give away. If anyone wants Stellaris - STEAM Key... 

Just reply "I want" and I'll leave it up to @Norton to draw for it. I will PM Norton the key and he can post the winner at his Leisure tonight.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 13, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> I noticed there wasn't any games to give away. If anyone wants Stellaris - STEAM Key...
> 
> Just reply "I want" and I'll leave it up to @Norton to draw for it. I will PM Norton the key and he can post the winner at his Leisure tonight.



What a great looking game.  I'd be in, but too much of a backlog of others to play!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

I never even thought about that. I have humble bundle monthly ,so the keys are piling up. Even though this giveaway is finished, I could certainly be counted on for a group of keys in the next giveaway/challenge.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2018)

Some one take it, or I'll give it away to Vanguard beta guys. noon central time zone tomorrow and if its not gone I'll give it away somewhere else.. I'm trying to play it forward but this is downing me  likwe really downing me like you wouldn't believe.. I try and pass  on the goodness but know one wants it? 
@Norton noon tomorrow or I RE-claim it and pass it to someone that wants it.... 

or @Norton let me know if you want to pass it along in the next challenge? either way I'm good.

I've been asked why from another group why I haven't accepted it and I said I passed it along to a crunching challenge. I'm paying it forward is all, since I have no rig to crunch ATM... I got a very expensive trip to Australia I need to worrie about ATM and crunching can wait fir now.. SO TAKE MY GAME!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Some one take it, or I'll give it away to Vanguard beta guys. noon central time zone tomorrow and if its not gone I'll give it away somewhere else.. I'm trying to play it forward but this is downing me  likwe really downing me like you wouldn't believe.. I try and pass  on the goodness but know one wants it?
> @Norton noon tomorrow or I RE-claim it and pass it to someone that wants it....
> 
> or @Norton let me know if you want to pass it along in the next challenge? either way I'm good.



It's 1 AM in our time zone ,so he is almost 100% sleeping .  we have a massive snowstorm coming tomorrow and he works at like 5 AM , i'm going to assume his days going to be pretty busy just like everyone who wants to get something done before  The store makes traveling impossible.

This giveaways finished, it ended about a week ago, but if you want to donate it,  send him the key ,and he'll hold onto it until the next giveaway.  There's normally like one or two a year unfortunately you just missed the most recent one.

 Can also send it to me through private message and I'll hold onto it until next giveaway.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's 1 AM in our time zone ,so he is almost 100% sleeping .  we have a massive snowstorm coming tomorrow and he works at like 5 AM , i'm going to assume his days going to be pretty busy just like everyone who wants to get something done before  The store makes traveling impossible.
> 
> This giveaways finished, it ended about a week ago, but if you want to donate it,  send him the key ,and he'll hold onto it until the next giveaway.  There's normally like one or two a year unfortunately you just missed the most recent one.
> 
> Can also send it to me through private message and I'll hold onto it until next giveaway.


Done and PM incoming!

sissys and a snow storm lol....

dude I drive truck for a living and I must say last week I almost killed myself, not outa speed but outa a fucked up road.

@jboydgolfer PM sent


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> sissys and a snow storm lol....



there was 32" in 12 hours in the last week  storm up here....only a fool drives in snow like that for no reason. i have 3 kids, im not a truck driver, no one pays me to risk my life


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2018)

can some one recommend a great non arcadish racing game to try?

@jboydgolfer I hall livestock so time is a virtue..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

project cars was supposed to be good. 
forza, but i dont know if its platform specific.

i gotta hit the sack,


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2018)

24 hrs and time, that's a must or it's a no go...

@jboydgolfer GN man


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 13, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm trying to play it forward but this is downing me  likwe really downing me like you wouldn't believe.. I try and pass on the goodness but know one wants it?


Dont let it get you down. Im sure everyone appreciates the effort (myself included), but everyone may just have something going on, it's possible the game isnt their cup of tea, or now that the contest is over, they unwatched the thread and just arent seeing the generosity.

Whatever the case, dont let it get ou down. We all appreciate the effort.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

In the past, when there's a full PC to give away & games, norton or I will include it in an email or a private message to the winner, or I'll install it during the build process when I build the computer.  Plus there's all the challenges that Norton does during the year for WCG and f@h. It will definitely find a home


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 13, 2018)

fullinfusion said:


> Some one take it, or I'll give it away to Vanguard beta guys. noon central time zone tomorrow and if its not gone I'll give it away somewhere else.. I'm trying to play it forward but this is downing me  likwe really downing me like you wouldn't believe.. I try and pass  on the goodness but know one wants it?



While I appreciate the offer, like @CrAsHnBuRnXp mentioned, it's not my type of game. I just not a strategy game player.


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> project cars was supposed to be good.
> forza, but i dont know if its platform specific.
> 
> i gotta hit the sack,



Project Car does get my vote and it very good fun with a steering wheel and pedals   Very much like Grand Turismo on the Playstation or Forza on the Xbox..

Forza Horizon on the other hand is completely different and is more 'arcadey' but massive fun.  Can go anywhere do anything type thing..  The latest Forza Horizon I believe can be PC or Xbox, but I'm unsure if the PC version is very fluid in comparison to the Xbox version...  That said, it's one of the main reason I bought a newer Xbox One for just playing Forza Horizon...


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 13, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> While I appreciate the offer, like @CrAsHnBuRnXp mentioned, it's not my type of game. I just not a strategy game player.


Na it can always carry over to the next challenge.. I thought someone would want it but it's all cool.. Norton can keep the key till someone wants it.


----------

